# Indoor spots scope question



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

I just got a scope (6X), and the local shop does not have a clarifier selection topick from at the moment. If I use a #4 verifier for outdoor 3D, what clarifier should i be using with a 6X scope at 20 yards? I know its more magnification than I want, but what would you use. Without anything it's pretty blurry. #1, #2???
THanks in advance


----------



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

"Specialty archery" Yellow or green clarifier (guessing you have some type of super peep) depending on the diameter of the hole, scope housing size would determine that. Everybody's eyes are different but Yellow is a weak clarifier and green is the next step stronger. I go back and forth between a yellow 3/64" or 1/16"


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

You will most likely want a #2 clarifier for a 6x scope


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

I used a #1 with the smallest apeture for 4-6x depending on the glass


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Either would work, but most people probably go with a green #2 with a 6X. I can use a #1 with a 6X but I prefer to use a #2


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

THanks, have a guy willing to trade me right now, working out the details.
THanks guys!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

why worry about what # clarifier to use when the OBS clarifier will do all the power scopes.

Money back if it won't


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

I guess because I have a #5 verifier that is new in the package and he has the green clarifier that shoudl screw into my peep. I have looked at your OSB before and if this does not work I will try out your product. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

you dont NEED a clarifier unless you have vision problems. not sure why the clarifier/verifier thing gets pushed so hard on people with 20/20 vision.

BEFORE you invest in any extras, maybe try some old school fixes first like moving your sight closer to the sight window or using a smaller peep.

i shoot a 6x lens with the micro aperture in my peep, my sight to peep distance is under 34" and i see everything i need to.

with the sight a little closer, you wont have as large of a target image but you also will have less perceived movement.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> you dont NEED a clarifier unless you have vision problems. not sure why the clarifier/verifier thing gets pushed so hard on people with 20/20 vision.
> 
> BEFORE you invest in any extras, maybe try some old school fixes first like moving your sight closer to the sight window or using a smaller peep.
> 
> ...


And you get less light. try that with a hunter size peep with a 1.0 diopter & see how clear it is at 34 " from your eye. 
the OBS will be clear with the 1/8 peep


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

brtesite said:


> And you get less light. try that with a hunter size peep with a 1.0 diopter & see how clear it is at 34 " from your eye.
> the OBS will be clear with the 1/8 peep


there will be trade-offs, i agree. we're talking indoors.....where lighting isnt that much of an issue as compared to outdoors in the woods. even in the dark end of Louisville, i could see my target just fine with the micro peep, 6x/.75 diopter lens and midway on the 6" extension.

what i'm talking about is the generic, 'you have a X-power scope you NEED' a clarifier answer.


having eyes that dont require any assistance like glasses or contacts, a clarifier isnt needed. now, if you've got worse than 20/50 vision or have any other visual issues then a clarifier can help. old eyes and macular degeneration are issues of a different bird.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> there will be trade-offs, i agree. we're talking indoors.....where lighting isnt that much of an issue as compared to outdoors in the woods. even in the dark end of Louisville, i could see my target just fine with the micro peep, 6x/.75 diopter lens and midway on the 6" extension.
> 
> what i'm talking about is the generic, 'you have a X-power scope you NEED' a clarifier answer.
> 
> ...


especially for indoors. Most clubs don't have enough lighting. At the vegas shoot in the Riviera some targets were bad.

but what ever.


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

rock monkey said:


> you dont NEED a clarifier unless you have vision problems. not sure why the clarifier/verifier thing gets pushed so hard on people with 20/20 vision.
> 
> BEFORE you invest in any extras, maybe try some old school fixes first like moving your sight closer to the sight window or using a smaller peep.
> 
> ...


THanks for the input, however, the reason I was looking for a clarifier was because everything was very blurry and I wanted to clear it up. Never said anything about 20/20 vision. So yes, I NEED a clarifier, if you don't that's great, I guess I did not ask how I could get things cleared up WITHOUT a clarifier, but thanks.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

rock monkey said:


> you dont NEED a clarifier unless you have vision problems. not sure why the clarifier/verifier thing gets pushed so hard on people with 20/20 vision.
> 
> BEFORE you invest in any extras, maybe try some old school fixes first like moving your sight closer to the sight window or using a smaller peep.
> 
> ...


I have good vision (maybe because I'm 30  ) and to see the target clearly even with a 3/64th peep I need a clairifier. Like to have a nice crisp sight picture so I can see the edges of my dot and the target. A #1 doesn't blur the dot at all a #2 will. I usually only use the #2 if I'm using a 8x true spot. If I've got really good glass I can get by with a 4X lens with no clairifer


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i use a 3/64th yellow(1) clarifier with my 6x for eveything.. i have decent eyesight but not enough to have the target clear...

i'd see if someone locally has some you can play with before you order one, they aren't too cheap


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have excellent vision and use a #2 1/16"peep with my 6x TrueSpot Double Vision scope.Its a great match for me and very clear!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

verrifier is for short distances,, clean up the sight itself [ usually pin shooter ] 

clarifier is for down range.. with use of a scope ... to compensate/blend the .XX power...[ to the target ]


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok, got the #2 in the peep and the target is crystal clear, but now the sight pin is hard to see, lol. I am going to put new batteries in the ssight, but my guess is I will need the #1 instead. I will try to find one locally to try before I buy, but it was nice to see the target so clear.
Dan


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

wolf44 said:


> I have good vision (maybe because I'm 30  ) and to see the target clearly even with a 3/64th peep I need a clairifier. Like to have a nice crisp sight picture so I can see the edges of my dot and the target. *A #1 doesn't blur the dot at all a #2 will*. I usually only use the #2 if I'm using a 8x true spot. If I've got really good glass I can get by with a 4X lens with no clairifer


the #2 will do that


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

So, you think the #1 will be the ticket?


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Heres a link. http://www.specialtyarch.com/faqs/


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

Had that info, but thanks.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

A #1 will work. But it will not be as crisp as with a #2. Your having pin issues. The reason is because your pin is too small. When you shoot a 6X and even more so with a #2 clarifier what most people don't realize or know is that you need to go up to a larger aiming dot.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

I think that the pay off between losing a small amount of crispness in the sight picture will be paid off by being able to see the dot or pin clearly. with my 6x lens I have no problem seeing a very fine edge of the x ring on a 5 spot target and still have a nice sharp edge on my dot. with the number two the edges of my dot get very blurry


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

maybe some short tweaking will help, but trade offs again.. you could try adjusting the slide of your sight extension and see if that small amount helps any... or the cause /affect..


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

You are just seeing some of the problems that come with clarifiers. I have 72 year old eyes that are relatively good, but certainly not perfect. If AT ALL POSSIBLE, avoid the clarifier. I use a 1.0 diopter with 3/64 peep at 31.5" peep to sight and get a clear picture. Just one of the headaches with a clarifier is finding a perfect fit that yields crystal clear sight picture as well as the ability to see your pin or dot and the level. I have tried every possible combination of clarifiers with ever X power scope built and NONE of them ever gave me a better picture than I get with a small aperture peep. Plus, I don't have trouble with light loss, reflection, and water in the peep that the lens causes. Although sometimes the sight picture is not perfectly crystal clear this way, the picture is plenty clear and it is far superior than a sight picture using any clarifier produces.


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

well, thought I would update
I borrowed a smaller aperature (1/16") and it really cleared things up. Shot my first 300, had 38 x's, so I think it should help out. I suppose I could start shooting fat arrows, using a thumb release and longer stab, but I'm happy with that. Actually the first 4 rounds were without the smaller aperature, so it's looking up.
Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

